# Worlds "Wierdest" Ambulance



## tom (Jul 17, 2010)

Post a pic and the name of what you think the worlds most wierdest ambulance is.

Here's mine









Junglejoe




reason for not liking it: wierd shape and looks more like a mini caravan with the curtains by the windows


----------



## enjoynz (Jul 17, 2010)

This was probably the finest ambulance in their fleet at the time. 
It's not nice to point fingers at American's cars.

But as you are on the subject...the DAF has to be up there with a pretty ugly looking ambulance!
As attached:
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2446/3709649579_f23f3c4511.jpg?v=0

I know this one is a first aid unit...but there are still a lot of DAF's (LDV's) out there still. New Zealand is fading them out of service, thank goodness!

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## tom (Jul 17, 2010)

that vehicle is OLD, i think St. Johns ambulance only use it when theyre out of other vehicles. i do agree it is quite ugly. here is the vehicle that replaced it


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 17, 2010)

Now thats ugly! ^


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 17, 2010)

enjoynz said:


> ...but there are still a lot of DAF's (LDV's) out there still. New Zealand is fading them out of service, thank goodness!
> 
> Cheers Enjoynz



Takes me back to the days in the 1990s of blue uniforms with maroon eppalutes, the white shoulder patches with the Star of Life (gosh how I miss those, I hate the new ones!), when as a "Paramedic" on the "LSU" you got sent "Code 2" to an "R49" by "RCC"!

I have not seen a DAF around for at least five years, I would be suprised if any were still used by the EAS here.


----------



## firetender (Jul 18, 2010)

tom said:


> http://bulk.destructoid.com/ul/user/1/12946-91480-[/QUOTE]
> 
> That's quite close to what I started in as a Vollie in NYC (that and older!), and I'll say, though they were really tight to work in, the ride was unsurpassed!


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jul 19, 2010)

Among the "old-school" EMS crowd you will find a lot of love directed toward those old Caddy rigs. Firetender was right, they rode like a cloud and were the state of the art in their day (as compared to my town's 1970 Pontiac station wagons with the standard roof (!), a stretcher and a first aid kit (Oxygen was not permitted because it was an explosion hazard; how far we have come...), and if nothing else, they looked great.
While our modern day units are infinitely more functional and efficient, nothing will ever replace style and looks of the Cadillacs. They are our heritage and a part of our EMS history.

Here's my nomination; talk about protection!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 19, 2010)

Tincanfireman said:


> Among the "old-school" EMS crowd you will find a lot of love directed toward those old Caddy rigs. Firetender was right, they rode like a cloud and were the state of the art in their day (as compared to my town's 1970 Pontiac station wagons with the standard roof (!), a stretcher and a first aid kit (Oxygen was not permitted because it was an explosion hazard; how far we have come...), and if nothing else, they looked great.
> While our modern day units are infinitely more functional and efficient, nothing will ever replace style and looks of the Cadillacs. They are our heritage and a part of our EMS history.
> 
> Here's my nomination; talk about protection!



I will have to get y'all a picture of our first amb. I think it is a mid 60s Caddy. I swear, it is the most beautiful ambulance ever. And like tincan said, rides like a cloud. It has been pretty much completely restored and has even been entered in several historic vehicle shows. 

And because we are the "sheriffs ambulance" and because the sheriff likes the caddy so much, he rides in it in the parade every year instead of driving his rig or riding in some other SO vehicle. Lol

I'll try to get a picture of it for y'all.


----------



## BEorP (Jul 26, 2010)

Haitian ambulance... you're just glad to have something to drive you to the hospital!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 26, 2010)

Here we go.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Jul 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/49132514@N06/4785548482/

The one towards the left with the livery removed is going to Haiti in the near future. It was decommissioned from our fleet and donated.

It's going to work exclusively for a midwife service providing transport to hospital for mother's with complications of pregnancy.


----------



## Commonsavage (Jul 26, 2010)

*My service is due for an upgrade.*

...and we have something on the drawing board.


----------



## enjoynz (Jul 27, 2010)

Commonsavage said:


> ...and we have something on the drawing board.



Well at least with a camel the radiator won't blow and you don't have to watch the petrol gauge.
Not so sure about the smooth ride to the hospital for your spinal patients though! 
Having said that...I'm sure there are more than a few out there, that would call a few of their rigs 'camels, mules, donkey's or pigs'!

Cheers Enjoynz


----------

